# 04 Cluster wiring diagram need help!!



## sanddisco2 (Nov 13, 2008)

:willy:Hello all.
Does anyone out there have the wiring diagram for the rear of the cluster? I wrecked my 04 and managed to salvage some parts so know I want to take my old cluster and put it in my 88 Fiero Formula. I have the wiring diagram for the Fiero but need it for the GTO. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

arty:


----------



## sanddisco2 (Nov 13, 2008)

You are awesome! Thanks. 

BTW any idea on the Coolant temp and Fuel guage? It shows no wires??


----------

